# What do you think of this cage?



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hiya I'm really not happy with the cage that Kiki came with yesterday. It's really not big enough. I really want to get a metal one where she can climb and have space to play.

Anyway this is the cage I'm thinking of buying but wanted your opinions - Toby Five Storey Hamster Cage | Net Pet Shop

So what do you think?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Or this one...

Hamster Cage Lunar 3 | Net Pet Shop


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

id say no to both, the second is too small and the first doesnt have enough length for the hamster to run about and has a good risk of falling and smacking its head on the way down, whats your budget for a cage?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Or this one

Hamster Cages - HAMSTER CAGE LARGE CRITTER XL PALACE MOUSE GERBIL


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Acid said:


> id say no to both, the second is too small and the first doesnt have enough length for the hamster to run about and has a good risk of falling and smacking its head on the way down, whats your budget for a cage?


Around £40-£50.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

If you can recommend anything that would be great!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Rydon White Chateau Hamster Cage > Hamster Cages > Hamsters > Small Animals > Main Section > UKPetSupplies


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

PET CAGE/HAMSTER/MOUSE/GUINEA PIG/RAT/ GERBIL MADE BY PERFECTO | eBay this may be bordering on minimum space size but its 10 pounds so you coulod easily but an add on lol

Large Rat Cage | eBay this is good if filled with hammocks and stuff, one of my hamsters lives in one 

LARGE CAGE HOUSE RAT CHINCHILLA DEGU FERPLAST | eBay

Large Rat Ferret Chinchilla cage | eBay this would also be great if you add grassmats over the mesh second level

Rat cage with detachable tray and side opening. Collection from PR5 4QS. | eBay

Ferplast Mary Rat Cage(shop return) | eBay this looks a good choice but id email him about the damage to see pics first

i love ebay for bargains XD


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh the ferplast mary that acid has linked to would be perfect. Plenty of run about room and space for up to an 11" wheel. Syrians need an 8" wheel or and 11" if they are big!

Other cages that would be ok are
Zoo zone 2. I got one of these for my Loki and he LOVES it. All you have to do is mesh the lid. Scroll down to the bottom for the cage.
Range of Hagen Ovo luxury expanding hamster cage systems at up to 50% off the RRP

Then there is the hamster heaven. You can usually find them on ebay. I got my last one for £20 including extras.

Rat Cages : Savic Ruffy 2 Large Rat / Hamster Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Zooplus have tons of great cages but they are a little out of what you say your price range is. Have a look though as sometimes they randomly lower the prices, so keep checking!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

How about this one? Check the measurements for me.

Animal Criceti 9 Hamster Cage By Ferplast | eBay


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> How about this one? Check the measurements for me.
> 
> Animal Criceti 9 Hamster Cage By Ferplast | eBay


Far too small hun, I have a couple of those to use as transporters 
I can't recommend the ZooZone 2 that Purple posted enough, they are great cages and soo easy to clean out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Any cage you get for a syrian needs to be at least 80x50cm base size, height is not too important but you just need to be able to fit an 8" wheel in.
The zoo zone 2 is lovely, you can fit so many toys in!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ah that's where I was going wrong with some of these as I thought the height would be important. Plus I had no idea of measurements without actually having it in front of me to see it. Ok thanks both the zoo zone 2 it is then!! Yay!! It'll be a Christmas present out of money I get for Christmas! I can't wait!!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I've got a savic sky metro cage nice big cage and an Imac fantasy cage with 2 levels plus roof but I think I go bigger


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A hamster should be in nothing smaller than 60cm long. Go by that. The RSPCA recommends nothing smaller than 80cm, but I would put one in 60cm IF they are getting out loads and getting plenty attention.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've moved her from that rotastak cage into a plastic fish tank. It's not ideal I know as its too small but its a lot better than the rotastak. There's space for toys in it. It's just a temporary thing but here it is.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I love how you've turned the wheel from the rotastak into a bed! 

Some people like the savic cambridge, it's 63cm long I think. It looks lovely and I had Loki in one for a little while but he bar chewed so he came out!
It's only £35 with free delivery on zooplus. That's another cage you could consider. The wheel that comes with it is too small but an 8" wheel fits nicely on the floor.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

At the risk of repeating what people have said I would also recommend the zz2 or hamster heaven OR the Leon cage...though this is hard to get now.

I prefer ones with bars cos all my Syrians have enjoyed climbing them. But I don't like cages that go high cos they don't offer the running room need for hamsters as well as provide dangerous falling heights. But a zz2 gives plenty of room for climbing equipments and obviously eliminates bar chewing


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

niki87 said:


> At the risk of repeating what people have said I would also recommend the zz2 or hamster heaven OR the Leon cage...though this is hard to get now.
> 
> I prefer ones with bars cos all my Syrians have enjoyed climbing them. But I don't like cages that go high cos they don't offer the running room need for hamsters as well as provide dangerous falling heights. But a zz2 gives plenty of room for climbing equipments and obviously eliminates bar chewing


Yeah I'm gonna get her the ZZ2 in the next couple of weeks as her christmas present but she'll have it as soon as I get it and I cant wait!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Yeah I'm gonna get her the ZZ2 in the next couple of weeks as her christmas present but she'll have it as soon as I get it and I cant wait!!


Just be prepared to not see Kiki for a while then!
When I had Loki in his other cage he was constantly up and wanting to come out but since being in the zz2 I hardly see him, he must wear himself out because he has so much space and so much to do.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have any pics of him in his ZZ2? I would love a little peek so I can picture it for Kiki!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a look for a second hand one. They are so easy to clean so can get a decent one quite easily. xx


----------

